# My Shamray RGA8,small teaser.



## Rorschach (Jun 11, 2009)

New pic(s) added nov 18th.

My RGA8 currently being built by Shamray.
Ash body, 5 piece neck, maple/bubinga. 28,6" scale. Bolt on.
Will have a black/grey stained body and headstock.
Black binding on body and neck.
EMG´s, Hipshot bridge. Sperzels.
Ebony fretboard with 12th fret inlay of a Infinity symbol, made of bubinga.
I rather dig my custom.

Cheers.
More pics here: View topic - CS-2228 *Johan Custom* for Johan Alinger (Sweden) :: THE GUITAR CUSTOM SHOP :: The World's finest hand-built Custom Guitars and Basses

Changed to 14" radius.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 11, 2009)

Lookin' good.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 11, 2009)

Lookin' VERY good. 

One question - Have you tried the EMG808 before? I've noticed that many (probably fair to say "most") of the RG2228 owners on here aren't really that keen on this pickup.


----------



## romper_stomper (Jun 11, 2009)

As a previous owner I stand by that...I hated it.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd say the same, 808 are nice paper weights tho


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 11, 2009)

It seems like a pretty good guitar you've got in the works there. +1 to rethinking the pickup choice if you don't already know you like the 808, though, especially since if you decide to switch to passives later, that sweet guitar is going to have some ugly gaps around the pickups.


----------



## jsousa (Jun 11, 2009)

sweet mockup. i cant give an opinion on 808 sounds, but emgs are a one trick pony, which imo is their downfall, although great for metal imo


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, to be honest...no, I have not tried the 808. I´m fully aware of the debate going on about these pups.
But,I have not tried Lundgrens either...and they cost too much,for me.
So I decided to go with EMG´s since I´m used to 707´s.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 12, 2009)

808 have NOTHING to do with 707. I suggest you check other manufacturer like Bare Knuckles, Nordstrand, Oni, Q Tuner, etc... There's many 8 strings pickup maker now.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, I´m going with 808´s. If they suck as bad as some say, well.. I´ll just swap them for something else. Nevermind the cavitys being too big, I can live with that.
Thanks for the input though


----------



## Apophis (Jun 12, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 12, 2009)

Apophis said:


> looks nice



Thanks!
Progress has been kinda slow lately, hope things will start to happen next couple of weeks.
Scheduled delivery mid august...they say


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jun 12, 2009)

+1 again to rethinking pickups, at least look at the Agile Cepheus pickups, they are about the same price or lower and apparently sound shit tons better, plus no big gaps in your CUSTOM guitar


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks awesome


----------



## AeonSolus (Jun 14, 2009)

+1 on the Cepheus. That RG9 is going to be pure win man, don't ruin it with active pup holes (Not a particular fan of the 808).


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 2, 2009)

Some pics from the building process.
Unfortunately they got the top carve wrong, but I hope they can fix that.
Otherwise, I´m so pleased. The ash is just gorgeous.


----------



## Harry (Jul 2, 2009)

^Awesome headstock, nice wood as well


----------



## loktide (Jul 2, 2009)

so what's wrong about that carved top? it looks ok to me 

or were you going for a RGA type arched top where the curvature is constant up to the body edges, rather than the more common gibson/prs type of arched top where you have a sigmoidal kind of height profile from the center towards the edges?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## Rorschach (Jul 2, 2009)

loktide said:


> so what's wrong about that carved top? it looks ok to me
> 
> or were you going for a RGA type arched top where the curvature is constant up to the body edges, rather than the more common gibson/prs type of arched top where you have a sigmoidal kind of height profile from the center towards the edges?



Exactly, I want a RGA-like top. They did it this way due to some difficulties with the binding...But, if they just flatten the horns, then I can live with.
Hopefully I´ll get some pics of that today.


----------



## loktide (Jul 2, 2009)

Rorschach said:


> Exactly, I want a RGA-like top. They did it this way due to some difficulties with the binding...But, if they just flatten the horns, then I can live with.
> Hopefully I´ll get some pics of that today.



wow, that's quite a big fuck up then. not necessarily a bad one, but if that's not what you requested, you should try at least to get a discount or something?


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 2, 2009)

loktide said:


> wow, that's quite a big fuck up then. not necessarily a bad one, but if that's not what you requested, you should try at least to get a discount or something?



Yeah..I thought it was clear what I wanted, but...
We´ll see what happens. Otherwise it´s looking very good, so far


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 2, 2009)

The carve issue is solved, thankfully.
Work continues


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 2, 2009)

i agree with these guys on the 808 part, shit pickup for 8's

i'd go with BKP or Lundgren for 8's


----------



## Apophis (Jul 2, 2009)

looks better and better


----------



## Andrew_B (Jul 2, 2009)

is that a one piece body or am i seeing some bloody aweful glue lines along the insides of those cutaways??  lol


metal clamps directly on the two sections of the body that need to stay perfectly flat... fail   


other than that its looking sweet


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 2, 2009)

No, it´s an ash top added, hence the glue.
Don´t worry about the clamps, it´s not even near end prep...


----------



## loktide (Jul 7, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> i agree with these guys on the 808 part, shit pickup for 8's
> 
> i'd go with BKP or Lundgren for 8's



don't take this personally sepultorture, but i just can't stand all this 808 bashing on this site anymore....

the 808's aren't really as bad as most people on this forum make them...

most people on this site haven't even got to compare a lundgren 8, to a BKP 8, to the EMG808, so it's all mostly speculative.


here's my experience:

the low F# on a 2228 won't sound as clear and articulate as the low B, and even a change of pickups won't have such a huge impact as most people might think. I've tuned my 27" 7680 with a Nailbomb7 and also with an Evo7 to F, which i think it's a fair comparison since it's the same construction, woods and scale (just a bit less neck mass on the 7680), and the EMG808 clearly does not perform as what i would call "BAD" for a pickup. It's just tase, really


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 7, 2009)

loktide said:


> don't take this personally sepultorture, but i just can't stand all this 808 bashing on this site anymore....
> 
> the 808's aren't really as bad as most people on this forum make them...
> 
> ...



amen, brother.

It kinda took away the fun of posting pics of the guitar...

Besides, with the pickup routes, if I don´t like the 808´s I can always switch to Blackouts instead (have not tried those either..)


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome but by 5 piece Maple/Bubinga you meant Maple/Wenge or Maple/Walnut right?


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 7, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Awesome but by 5 piece Maple/Bubinga you meant Maple/Wenge or Maple/Walnut right?



Nope, Maple/Bubinga it is!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 7, 2009)

If you don't want to go the active route, you can also get the Seymour Duncan custom shop to make you any of their passives in their Blackout housing, assuming of course they make 8 string actives, which I'm pretty sure they're in the process of, or are already out. I thought I had seen a thread on it anyways.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 7, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If you don't want to go the active route, you can also get the Seymour Duncan custom shop to make you any of their passives in their Blackout housing, assuming of course they make 8 string actives, which I'm pretty sure they're in the process of, or are already out. I thought I had seen a thread on it anyways.



Yeah, there are some threads about it here. I don´t think it´s up on SD´s site yet though.
Oh, well..better get the guitar first, and try the 808´s


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah for sure. You might end up really liking them, was just letting you know. Lee got that CS Jackson with EMG707's and ended up getting some SD's in the 7 string Blackout housing, which is awesome because I didn't know they'd do that, or at least for a reasonable price.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 10, 2009)

edit:


----------



## loktide (Jul 10, 2009)

Rorschach said:


> Latest pics! Enjoy! I do anyway



where are the pics?


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 10, 2009)

loktide said:


> where are the pics?



I just added them in my first post in this thread....

Maybe stupid, but I thought it would be easier to view the progress.


----------



## loktide (Jul 10, 2009)

Rorschach said:


> I just added them in my first post in this thread....
> 
> Maybe stupid, but I thought it would be easier to view the progress.



not stupid at all, i just got up half an hour ago... so it's definitely me


----------



## loktide (Jul 10, 2009)

this is looking seriously hot


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, it´s coming on very nicely.

Next up is binding on the body, finishing the inlay,the fretboard to be radiused and fretted.


----------



## damigu (Jul 10, 2009)

looking good. 

too bad about the EMG chasms, though.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 10, 2009)

damigu said:


> looking good.
> 
> too bad about the EMG chasms, though.



Thanks.

Btw, read post #29 in this thread...


----------



## damigu (Jul 10, 2009)

my personal preferences don't include actives. that's all i was trying to say.

but that's OK, even if you want to go with passives in the future, Frets On The Net have retro-fit pickup rings that will convert those voids to look normal with passives.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 10, 2009)

damigu said:


> my personal preferences don't include actives. that's all i was trying to say.
> 
> but that's OK, even if you want to go with passives in the future, Frets On The Net have retro-fit pickup rings that will convert those voids to look normal with passives.



Cool. I´ve been playing actives for years now. We´ll see when I have played the guitar.
Thx for the link!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 10, 2009)

Inlay and fretwork in progress.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 10, 2009)

dude, ask them to make you some wooden pickup covers with the same finish as the guitar body, so you can pop those on if you decide to get passives instead! it's the perfect plan! 

or just get a wooden cover that covers the 808, and stays on no matter what pickup is underneath?


----------



## loktide (Jul 10, 2009)

am i the only one who thinks 808s are actually good pickups and don't necessarily have to be replaced?


----------



## GazPots (Jul 10, 2009)

Probably.


----------



## loktide (Jul 10, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Probably.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 10, 2009)

LOVE the idea of black binding on stained charcoal gray body. Do not love the idea of EMGs in such gorgeous sounding woods though. What a waste. BKP painkiller you'll never look back. Unless you like the EMGs once you get her in your hands. Just my opinion and two cents.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 11, 2009)

loktide said:


> am i the only one who thinks 808s are actually good pickups and don't necessarily have to be replaced?



Actually, I like mine, too. But it definitely depends on what I play it thru.


----------



## loktide (Jul 15, 2009)

any updates on your guitar?


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 15, 2009)

loktide said:


> any updates on your guitar?



Nope,but I´m hoping for some pics today...long overdue update...


----------



## Decreate (Jul 15, 2009)

Rorschach said:


> Nope,but I´m hoping for some pics today...long overdue update...



Looking forward to seeing more pics...fyi i'm also getting a 7 string built by them...


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 15, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> LOVE the idea of black binding on stained charcoal gray body. Do not love the idea of EMGs in such gorgeous sounding woods though. What a waste. BKP painkiller you'll never look back. Unless you like the EMGs once you get her in your hands. Just my opinion and two cents.



Thanks! I´m actually waiting for some paint samples right now. Regardless, I´m really pleased with the head stock/fretboard binding. Hoping for some pics of the body soon, with binding.

Yeah, I know everybody (almost) hates the 808´s...sigh.. I like EMG´s, and only time will tell if I like the 808.



Decreate said:


> Looking forward to seeing more pics...fyi i'm also getting a 7 string built by them...



Ahh, would that be the CS-0813..?

Looks awesome,

Let´s hope Michael can get some pics up today


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 15, 2009)

The latest update. Final preps before paint shop. Body binding still to be done.


----------



## loktide (Jul 15, 2009)

Rorschach said:


> The latest update. Final preps before paint shop. Body binding still to be done.



looking good


----------



## Decreate (Jul 15, 2009)

Rorschach said:


> Ahh, would that be the CS-0813..?
> 
> Looks awesome,
> 
> Let´s hope Michael can get some pics up today



Thanks, that's the one...however i still don't seen any updates of it, but your one is coming along really nice.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## jsousa (Jul 17, 2009)

looks really cool yo


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 23, 2009)

Binding in progress.


----------



## willybman (Jul 23, 2009)

Rorschach said:


> Binding in progress.


 that tickles my insides


----------



## loktide (Jul 23, 2009)

this is coming along very nicely 

can't wait to see pics of it finished


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 26, 2009)

loktide said:


> this is coming along very nicely
> 
> can't wait to see pics of it finished



Hahaha, man...me neither.


----------



## Rorschach (Aug 10, 2009)

Due to vacations, both mine and the crafter, updates has been slow.
Anyways, here´s the latest. Black pore filler has been applied, sanding and grey stain next!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 10, 2009)

Really pretty, Johan! Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Rorschach (Aug 10, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Really pretty, Johan! Looking forward to more updates.



Yeah, it´s looking really good. Hope they can get the grey stain right...

I don´t expect any updates until next week though, as the crafter is still on vacation


----------



## Rorschach (Aug 17, 2009)

Some back routing done, prep work before grey stain continues.

I´m very pleased


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks mighty fine


----------



## Fred (Aug 17, 2009)

Beeeeeautiful. A nice piece of ash is _almost_ as good as a nice piece of ass.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 17, 2009)

That Shamray is pretty f'n Shamwow


----------



## steshfm418 (Aug 18, 2009)

i think 808s are sick!!
nice guitar... im ready to see it finished..


----------



## Rorschach (Aug 18, 2009)

steshfm418 said:


> i think 808s are sick!!
> nice guitar... im ready to see it finished..



Well, I´m kinda ready to see it finished too, hahaha!

It´s coming along nicely anyway. 

Thx!


----------



## JPMike (Aug 19, 2009)

beautifull. Can't wait to see it finished too.


----------



## Rorschach (Aug 20, 2009)

Now with grey stain! 

The front and headstock is too dark, will be sanded down and a lighter stain applied. Otherwise...wow!


----------



## Spratcho (Aug 20, 2009)

Rorschach said:


> Now with grey stain!
> 
> The front and headstock is too dark, will be sanded down and a lighter stain applied. Otherwise...wow!




OMG! That is frikking AWSOME! Just a question where did u get the ibanez body sizes?


----------



## Rorschach (Aug 20, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> OMG! That is frikking AWSOME! Just a question where did u get the ibanez body sizes?



They, Shamray, had the templates. I only sent some RGA pics to them so they could get the top carve right.

Gôtt mos


----------



## Rorschach (Aug 25, 2009)

Latest pix, the top stain fixed.

I had hoped for a more greyish color, but this looks cool enough

The black binding is much more visible now.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 17, 2009)

Just got these! I´m told that it´s not as redish as shown. So, it´s "almost" ready for completing now...


----------



## drmosh (Sep 17, 2009)

that looks fantastic!


----------



## loktide (Sep 17, 2009)

very nice looking indeed


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks!
I´m glad that I was convinced to have a gloss finish. First intention was a satin finish...
Hopefully it won´t be too long now, until it´s ready for shipping.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 17, 2009)

That looks sexy dude!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice dude, I'm not an 8 string believer but Looks like It's going to look fantastic.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 17, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Nice dude, *I'm not an 8 string believer *but Looks like It's going to look fantastic.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 17, 2009)

i like the look of the truss rod holes, they were very well done, over all sexy guitar mate


----------



## damigu (Sep 17, 2009)

that stain with that wood grain looks friggin' great!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Sep 17, 2009)

Very cool man  can't wait to see the NGD when it's finished


----------



## bhh1989 (Sep 18, 2009)

I am assuming tuner holes haven't been drilled prior to finish becuse of the width the finish would take away the hole, making them not fit anymore?


----------



## pirateparty (Sep 18, 2009)

You'll be saying shamWOW every time!


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 18, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> i like the look of the truss rod holes, they were very well done, over all sexy guitar mate



Thanks man! Yeah, I like the look too. No truss rod cover on this guitar



damigu said:


> that stain with that wood grain looks friggin' great!



I´ve always had a weak spot for ash, excellent tone wood too.



Dusty201087 said:


> Very cool man  can't wait to see the NGD when it's finished



You bet!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Rorschach (Sep 18, 2009)

bhh1989 said:


> I am assuming tuner holes haven't been drilled prior to finish becuse of the width the finish would take away the hole, making them not fit anymore?



Yeah, I guess so.




mattofvengeance said:


>


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 2, 2009)

Waiting for completion, which should be during next week, I´m told.
So, hopefully, it will be ready for shipping during october...


----------



## somn (Oct 2, 2009)

wow nice


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 5, 2009)

Different camera, different lighting..different color.. Wonder what it´s going to look like, when I have it in my hands.


----------



## willybman (Oct 5, 2009)

awesome looking guitar. cant wate to see the final product.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Oct 5, 2009)

Dude, the finish is weird! But very nice anyhow.
You've convinced me to get a gloss finish for my iceman project. THe ash looks beautifull!


----------



## Mundas (Oct 5, 2009)

Fuck Me It`s gorgeous


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 5, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> Dude, the finish is weird! But very nice anyhow.
> You've convinced me to get a gloss finish for my iceman project. THe ash looks beautifull!



Yeah, I don´t know if it´s the ash...but it looks black, purple, brownish..not my intention. But I like it

I had planned for a satin finish,thankfully I changed my mind.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks great. I hope they put on their logo instead of an Ibanez logo though.


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 5, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Looks great. I hope they put on their logo instead of an Ibanez logo though.



Hahaha! No logo on this one. I wouldn´t dream about putting an Ibby logo on it.
Besides, Shamray wouldn´t do it anyway.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great man! strange how they didnt drill the tuner holes before they put finish on


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 7, 2009)

Dude, I'm really digging the colours of the finish on your instrument! Very, very tasty.


----------



## tuttermuts (Oct 7, 2009)

man this forum is like a gathering place for some good looking stuff or what?


----------



## GazPots (Oct 7, 2009)

Erm............yes.



On here you're either the buyer or the guy who wishes he was.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 7, 2009)

looks really nice


----------



## AeonSolus (Oct 8, 2009)

Why hasn't the crafter drilled/routed/prepared the bridge mounting place? isn't that a potencial finish screwer? 

Other than that...Orgasm in a can


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 8, 2009)

AeonSolus said:


> Why hasn't the crafter drilled/routed/prepared the bridge mounting place? isn't that a potencial finish screwer?
> 
> Other than that...Orgasm in a can



Uhm..I don´t know. That´s how they build their instruments, same for the tuner holes. They ought to know what they are doing...

It´s an unreal feeling, with it being so close to finished and on it´s way to me...where did the past 6 months go?


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2009)

Progress has been kinda slow lately, but I got these during the weekend.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks ok man I hope it works out for you. I sold my shamray. Make sure you check out the fretwork. I couldnt lower my action down to where I liked it because the 14th fret was sticking up on the treble side. I dunno man, there was so many things that pissed me off about that guitar that I dont think I could ever work with shamray again. Especially for the price I paid for mine. I hope yours doesnt suck.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> Looks ok man I hope it works out for you. I sold my shamray. Make sure you check out the fretwork. I couldnt lower my action down to where I liked it because the 14th fret was sticking up on the treble side. I dunno man, there was so many things that pissed me off about that guitar that I dont think I could ever work with shamray again. Especially for the price I paid for mine. I hope yours doesnt suck.



Hey, I´m sorry to hear that man...
Yeah, I hope mine´s flawless. It should be. So far, I´m happy. It has taken a lot longer than I thought, that´s my only grief.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah i was quoted 16 weeks for mine and it wound up taking like 28. they also made a lot of screw ups on it along the way. you got a glossy finish which is probably using the same acrylic laquer they used on mine. when i got mine on the back were a lot of these little bumps in the finish that didnt get picked up by michaels cell phone camera. They also ignored a couple things i requested on mine. i definitly wont be ordering anything else from them and will be cautioning everyone who is thinking about it.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> yeah i was quoted 16 weeks for mine and it wound up taking like 28. they also made a lot of screw ups on it along the way. you got a glossy finish which is probably using the same acrylic laquer they used on mine. when i got mine on the back were a lot of these little bumps in the finish that didnt get picked up by michaels cell phone camera. They also ignored a couple things i requested on mine. i definitly wont be ordering anything else from them and will be cautioning everyone who is thinking about it.



There´s been a few "things" with my guitar too, but I´ll hold my breath until I have it my hands.
I was quoted 14-16 weeks too, but we´re way past that now. I made a few changes that prolonged the process, but still...
Hopefully it won´t be too long before a NGD-thread of mine.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 2, 2009)

looks really nice, but we need more bigger photos


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2009)

Apophis said:


> looks really nice, but we need more bigger photos



Uhm, have tried clicking on the pics..?
Or, do you really *want*
bigger pics..?

Thanks anyway, Sebastian.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah, i brought up some of the discrepancies with michael and he blamed it on me making changes. the only problem with that was, i sent out my specs and had them finalized and price quoted and everything and made my payments to get started. then AFTER the building began he was telling me about problems with certain specs so i had to change things to get the guitar built. and even then when i gave him some changes he failed to even tell the builder until i noticed something fucked up in some of the pictures and asked about it. i was originally supposed to use all PRS hardware for mine but he said he couldnt get it. so I changed to a tone pros prs bridge and tone pros vintage locking tuners. i changed the jack to an ibanez type barrel jack (that part "never reached the builder" so the hole was drilled out for a normal one and i changed it to an electrosocket which i got charged for and had to wait to get delivered). the color was the part that pissed me off the most. whoever painted it must be color blind because it was supposed to be TIGER EYE with a burst on the body top and headstock face ONLY. it turned out to be orangey yellowy in the middle and deep dark brownish reddish on the bursted edges. and the darker burst color was put on the back of the guitar as well even though i told them on the top only. the color looked almost like cherry burst when the light hits it. it was supposed to have all gold hardware but the toggle switch was nickel. i even saw it in his progress pics and asked about it and he assured me the hardware was gold. the pickup rings were nice and fucked up on the bottom where it looked like someone was trying to sand them or cut them to fit an LP even though prs types use flat bottom rings. so the thinner neck pickup ring had gaps in the center between the plastic and the body. usually when i see people installing inlays, if there is any glue that gets on the inlay or fretboard it is sanded off after the glue dries to leave the inlays nice and white. not mine. some of them were white, some were yellow with glue still on them. the thing that pisses me off is that it COULD have been a really nice guitar if they just didnt cut corners. it felt nice and looked nice (until you looked really close) and sounded heavy as hell. it just played like shit and made me angry every time i looked at it. in the end i was getting very angry and actually told michael that if he couldnt deliver my guitar before i moved to england to just cancel it and give my money back. but yeah he wasnt having that. he would say he would have pictures for me "tomorrow" or "this week" and i would wait and wait and wait and when i ask about it a month later he gives me a couple pics that dont show very much progress. then when my guitar was completed it was waiting and waiting and waiting before he would send it to me. it starts out very nice and he goes over everything with you and you feel great about getting a full custom made. but after they get about 2 months into it, it starts to become a real pain in the ass. even with all the mistakes i didnt get ANY kind of discount or offer of a discount on a future order or anything at all.

also, the finish they use is shit. when my guitar came (in a soft case no less) the finish was messed up on the back from the straps inside the case. you could see imprints of the straps in the finish. it did go away after a few days. also around the jack when i tightened it down the finish began to kind of "pour" over the edge. the finish on it NEVER fully cures and dries. its a pain to polish because no matter how much i polished it there were these tiny lines all in the finish that looks like what you get when you start to stretch plastic.


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't really have time to read that XD?! ^
l l
 l l


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 2, 2009)

basically what im saying is shamray sucks.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> basically what im saying is shamray sucks.



I´m really sorry to hear that you´ve had a crap experience with Shamray.
But, bashing Shamray isn´t the point of this thread, ok?

Thanks!


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Im not bashing shamray. Im just letting you know what happened with me and hoping yours turns out better. I heard a lot of good things about them and didnt ever hear anything negative about them until I already went through my experience with them.


----------



## djohns74 (Nov 2, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> basically what im saying is shamray sucks.





possumkiller said:


> Im not bashing shamray.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 2, 2009)

the guy in the post before that said he didnt have enough time to read it so i was giving him the gist of my experience.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> the guy in the post before that said he didnt have enough time to read it so i was giving him the gist of my experience.



It´s ok, man. I just don´t want it to drift off-topic, that´s all.


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 3, 2009)

Han vet inte vad han snackar om haha  Det ser skit bra ut!
Hoppas det inte tar lång tid innan du lägger upp en video på med den


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Rorschach (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## damigu (Nov 3, 2009)

looking good.


----------



## headibanez (Nov 3, 2009)

holy shit.this and vovans = best 8s ever


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 3, 2009)

thats looking awesome. the frets look really good.


----------



## headibanez (Nov 3, 2009)

how much are these?


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 3, 2009)

headibanez said:


> how much are these?




PM sent.



damigu said:


> looking good.



Thanks!



headibanez said:


> holy shit.this and vovans = best 8s ever



Thanks, man!



possumkiller said:


> thats looking awesome. the frets look really good.



Not bad for a Shamray, eh..? (Just kidding, ok.)
Thanks!


----------



## baryton (Nov 3, 2009)

Great instrument, Congrats!


----------



## AeonSolus (Nov 3, 2009)

headibanez said:


> holy shit.this and vovans = best 8s ever



Wait until you see mine  

But really, it looks heavenly ...or Hellish? 

Congrats mate!


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 5, 2009)

Can you beat this beauty...?

Can´t wait to have it in my hands...a couple of weeks away.

Thx!


----------



## Fred (Nov 5, 2009)

1 word... NICE!


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 5, 2009)

that is a fuckin sick 8 \m/

fwap fwap fwap fwap fwap


----------



## loktide (Nov 5, 2009)

nice! 

now we require pics with proper lighting +camera


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 5, 2009)

loktide said:


> nice!
> 
> now we require pics with proper lighting +camera



Thanks!
Yeah, I´ll take pics when I get it


----------



## Gitte (Nov 5, 2009)

niiiiice


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 6, 2009)

Kan helt ärligt säga att det är den snyggaste 8an jag sett någonsin


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 6, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> Kan helt ärligt säga att det är den snyggaste 8an jag sett någonsin



Man tackar
Hoppas den känns lika bra som den ser ut.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 6, 2009)

Jag gillar verkligen färgen 


(I'm trusting google translator on this one )


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 6, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Jag gillar verkligen färgen
> 
> 
> (I'm trusting google translator on this one )



Hahaha!!
Actually it´s not as red as in the last pic, it´s more black/greyish.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 6, 2009)

Rorschach said:


> Hahaha!!
> Actually it´s not as red as in the last pic, it´s more black/greyish.



vassare och bättre, då! 

I'll stop while I'm still winning hehe


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 6, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> vassare och bättre, då!
> 
> I'll stop while I'm still winning hehe



Exakt så!


----------



## Bygde (Nov 6, 2009)

Fan va läcker! Det är nog första gången jag ser dubbla dragstänger på en 8:a faktiskt. Finns säkert fler.


----------



## Overt1 (Nov 6, 2009)

&#24590;&#20040;&#22238;&#20107;


----------



## Spratcho (Nov 6, 2009)

Love google translation


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 12, 2009)

Rorschach said:


> Can you beat this beauty...?
> 
> Can´t wait to have it in my hands...a couple of weeks away.
> 
> Thx!









And before I have to translate it 
Urban Dictionary: steak sauce


----------



## loktide (Nov 12, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> And before I have to translate it
> Urban Dictionary: steak sauce



you and your steaksauce


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 12, 2009)

Steak Sauce is TeH PwN!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 12, 2009)

I love it! It is delicious on everything!


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 12, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> And before I have to translate it
> Urban Dictionary: steak sauce



Does this mean a tasty guitar,or what..?
Anyway, it´s done and ready for shipping. Hopefully it goes out today....


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 18, 2009)

but still not shipped. The custom made case didn´t fit, or whatever.
Some proper pics though. NGD thread soon, I hope.


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 18, 2009)

That looks, amazing.


----------



## loktide (Nov 18, 2009)

wow, that looks really nice


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Nov 18, 2009)

That looks awesome!

I hope you have a NGD soon!

Cheers, Sam


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 18, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> That looks, amazing.





loktide said:


> wow, that looks really nice





hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> I hope you have a NGD soon!
> 
> Cheers, Sam



Thx, guys! I´m so sick and tired of waiting for it. I have no idea how long it will take to get it shipped...could be weeks, I´m afraid.
Oh, well..it came out nice anyway!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 18, 2009)

Came out nice is an under statement.

That thing looks way better than the boring black Rg2228


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 19, 2009)

Very, very pretty guitar!


----------



## DeanLamb (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah this guitar looks totally badass. I have a 2228 and I love the EMGs, but I've found it really is dependent on what music I am playing. EMGs and tech death go well together.

Hope the guitar is everything you want it to be!


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 30, 2009)

I just had package delivered

( NGD thread as soon as can get some descent pix of her )

First impressions; looks very sweet indeed.
Acoustically, really good..a bit muddy on the F..the neck has to settle though so no worries.
Play test tonight.

That´s all for now.

Cheers!


----------

